# mouse scroll up broken??

## sa

I have newly compiled gentoo 1.2 for x86 w/xfree-r12 and my mouse scroll up doesnt work, has anyone else seen this on a pc? I found this on the ppc forumn, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=1987

but this doesnt help me, I have tried xfree r9 and r12 w/gcc2.95.3 and gcc3

xev gives no output from mouse scrollup but mouse scroll down works fine. 

my XF86Config has this:

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option      "Resolution"   "450"

EndSection

any suggestions??

thanks,

sa

----------

## sa

Hmm, I dont know who moved this in the hardware forumn, Its definatly not a hardware problem! Any ways I fixed it.

in me XF86Config-4:

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Device"    "/dev/psaux"

    Option      "Protocol"  "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option      "Buttons"   "7"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "6 7"

    Option      "Resolution"   "450"

EndSection

and in me ~/.Xclients

xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"&

This problem is weird it has never happened to me on any other distro' It didnt even happen when I had a linux from scratch box.   :Cool: 

----------

